# Augers



## Tracker_21 (Oct 17, 2008)

What is the best auger to get to drill holes in a permanent house with keeping exhaust in mind. Also has anyone used one of those slush buckets?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Any auger will work in a house, just keep the windows and doors open. As far as slush bucket they are great but a huge rip off. Make one out of a rubber made to and a five gallon pail. Had one before they even made them and they are essentail, I can drill 6 holes in my house and not get the floor wet at all.


----------



## Tracker_21 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks do you know if anyone makes a 110v ice auger that you would be able to run off a generator?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Other then some ******* Engineering the only one they have is a twelve volt. They spin pretty slow but work quite well. If I drill six holes my house airs out in about 5 minutes. You can also mark your holes and move your house then drill them. Can sometime be a pain to line them up perfect again.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I also use a synthetic oil in my auger with a ratio of about 70:1 and it really cuts down on the smoke as well.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Not to get off subject but I have a bunch of synthetic oil I used in my old boat motor that was oil injected. Is that the same as 2-stroke oil?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Buddy of mine had a Jiffy electric auger that he sold. Worked very well and drilled plenty fast. It was the Stealth model with the ripper blade. The guy who bought it did so for use in his permanent house as the slower rotation did not throw ice and water all over the floor and with the ripper blade it would re-open old holes very well. He did have to add onto the cable to make it work in the house hooked up to the truck battery as the one it comes with is to short for a big house!


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

Not sure what you want to spend - but you may want to check out the Ice Gator. 24v Electric. Its very well made. I have the model that has the batteries on it. You may prefer the model that can hook up to a different power source. They have a forward and reverse button. Some guys say they use the reverse to auger all the ice chips back down the hole. Can't say I have really tried that yet, so take it for what its worth.


----------

